# Heat lamp/heat panel?



## kiwilove (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello pigeon friends. I have two pigeons in a modified rabbit hutch with three sides open (covered with fine mesh cloth). Now that it's getting colder here in northern CA (30-40 degrees at night sometimes) and I was wondering if I should provide some source of heat at night, like a heat lamp or panel next to the hutch. I have a nestbox but my birds don't seem to like each other much and the boy always takes it, and probably scares the girl away because I've never seen her in it. I've heard many different opinions on heat vs no heat, covering with tarp vs not, etc. and I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions!

I know pigeons can do fine in very cold weather (and relatively it's not even that cold here in CA) but since there's only 2 of them and they don't snuggle I get worried


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Do not worry about any heat. Geez it is California!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=75102&highlight=noooo+heat


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

The link I added had a pretty good debate the other day. Plenty of opinions


----------

